# Taking photography new heights



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

*Taking photography to new heights*

Earth from Above a collection of aerial photography... - justpaste.it


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow. The shot of Machu Picchu, Peru is particularly amazing, along with the Mountains near Jengish, Kyrgyzstan. Those overlapping freeways are also crazy...


----------



## Mike D (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you ScanMan for the fantastic link. Some amazing pictures.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Lars said:


> ...The shot of Machu Picchu, Peru is particularly amazing...


I've done client slides taken there 50 years ago, before it became the popular tourist destination it is today. From this shot, it still looks serene, hidden and undisturbed to me, and the location still blows me away. Those Incas...what a concept.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Beautiful!

Thanks SM.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

this reminds me of one of my favorite bookmarks...

Kite Aerial's


----------



## tommy96 (Oct 11, 2010)

i am going to London photography education


----------



## Greywolf (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link, some great pics there. I am intrigued by the "suburbs of Copenhagen", that seems a bit weird. Love the Peru pic!!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Worth a look...amazing detail.
YOSEMITE-17-GIGAPIXELS


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

There is a DVD with outstanding video footage from Yann Arthus-Bertrand. It is called Home.


----------

